# [Technik-Ratgeber] LG-Monitor-Test: Die besten Gaming-Monitore von UltraGear



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. März 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] LG-Monitor-Test: Die besten Gaming-Monitore von UltraGear*

						LG stellt Gaming-Monitore von höchster Qualität her. Ganz gleich, ob Sie auf der Suche nach einem Ultrawide-Modell oder klassischen 27 Zoll sind - LG-Monitore vereinen hochwertige IPS-Panels mit niedrigen Reaktionszeiten und starken Bildwiederholraten. In unserem LG-Monitor-Ratgeber finden Sie die besten von uns getesteten LG-Monitore mit Testergebnissen und Preisvergleich sowie Wissenswertes zur Technik.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] LG-Monitor-Test: Die besten Gaming-Monitore von UltraGear*


----------

